# Marcgavia sp info or pics



## andestang (Oct 3, 2011)

Looking for some pics and any info of Marcgavia sp "white fringe? " from Columbian origin or Marcgavia sp from Peru. I found some but it's listed as extremely rare. I found some people here looking for some but no info.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah the white frindge is still pretty rare the last two pieces I saw on ebay went for $200 a 6" piece.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

I think you are talking about M umbellata


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

therizman2 said:


> I think you are talking about M umbellata


No, I think he's talking about the species Chuck was offering this summer that has green leaves with a white outer fringe.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

$200 for umbellata? Thats crazy. Though if you ask some I'd bet theyd tell you $200 for any 6" cutting is crazy.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

This one? Mine is just starting to take hold. I think I've got it a little too bright here. The new growth looks pretty pale, but it is new growth, so for now I'll leave it be.


----------



## jckee1 (Mar 22, 2011)

If you like something, then it is worth it. 
To the person who originally posted, Keep searching, these are out there and slowly becoming a little more accessable. As said already, it may be expensive for the time being.


----------



## jckee1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Doug, 
I think he or she meant the White seamed Marcgravia from Colombia but your umbellata is looking good. Umbellata is still one of the prettiest Marcs out there in my opinion.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

jckee1 said:


> If you like something, then it is worth it.
> To the person who originally posted, Keep searching, these are out there and slowly becoming a little more accessable. As said already, it may be expensive for the time being.


Trust me I know I get told I'm crazy all the time, but it dosent bother me cause its worth it to me. If I had the money I'd try and find some myself. Hopefully I'll meet someone with some oneday and become friends and theyll hook me up


----------



## andestang (Oct 3, 2011)

Ok I managed to get some pics but no care info. And they are $75 for 6"


----------



## andestang (Oct 3, 2011)

So they look close to Dougs I would say.


----------



## jckee1 (Mar 22, 2011)

The one Doug showed is umbellata and you should be able to get that cheaper than $75.00 for six inch cuttings. The brown leaf one is an awesome Marc and it is going to be expensive. I can't tell what the other one is. It could be the white seamed Marc. It does not always show the white seam so well. I think it depends on the lighting as to how much white you will see. If you are just starting out, get umbellata. It is a great plant and hopefully in a year or two the others will be available at a better price.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

This is the white edged Marcgravia sp. in question. 
I have not been able to figure it out, as it seems that light intensity is only part of riddle.
As Jim mentioned, the amount of white varies with conditions. I'm sure if you let it mature it will turn all green, just as M. umbellatum does. But, in it's juvenile stage (like the photo you posted) I have never seen it with no trace of the white edge. I'm not questioning the identification, and if you have the chance to buy it at that price, I would take it. As it is a slow growing one for me. I have also heard others say that it is not the easiest one to root.
Once you have it, you will just have to experiment with the growing conditions.


----------



## dgibbons1 (Jul 25, 2013)

What is the name of that one??


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

This must be one thing us Europeans get a little easier than you guys!

Marcgravias here are much cheaper than what your market seems to dictate in the US.

You can get teaming, well grown plants of M. umbellata, sintensii and rectifolia for less than €10 ($13?) a pot. I've been truly gobsmacked at the prices I have seen some of the aforementioned species go for on your side of the pond. But then again, I know I'd pay lots for some of the plants you guys have commonly available that we don't. 

Regards,
Richie


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Richie umbellata is $30 to $45 for a started piece, usually with 1 or 2 growth points, the rectifolia is pretty common and should be had for $10 or so for a few cuttings. The sintenisii is less common though to me not real special looking, the white seamed and brown Marcs are both the sought after variety's and do go for $100+ per cutting, they are both very nice and currently extremely rare. The umbellata is my favorite so far but I don't own the white seamed so that status may change when I acquire some. Cool plants all, not too invasive and great backgrounds when they do finally take off, problem is the nicest ones really never take off, just slow steady growth for the lucky ones that have it.


----------

